# Opinion needed from left handed shooters



## NebCoyote (Jan 31, 2013)

I am currently looking for a rifle to buy as I said in my other post. I have narrowed my search down to three rifles. Two of the three rifles that im looking at are only available in right handed models and the other rifle is available in a left handed model.

I shoot left handed but happen to write, right handed.

So im wonder for guys that are like me (shoot left handed and write, right handed) do you prefer a left handed rifle or a right handed rifle?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if you shoot left handed i would go with a left handed model

sure a rifle can be shot from strong side or weak side

however if you go with a right hand model and its semi auto,shooting left handed you could have problems with the casings ejecting and hitting you,bolt action models could make for an awkward follow up shot

i can shoot from either side,took some practice but i can do it

i am right handed and always try to shoot from my strong side(right handed)

jm2cw


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

I am left handed and I bought a right handed bolt action gun and I regret it. It's nearly impossible to crank in a second round and still keep the gun somewhat stable / keep your eye in the scope for a follow up shot. I highly suggest getting a left handed bolt action gun.

As far as semi-auto guns... I have shot semi autos all my life and have never had a problem with shells hitting me. It doesn't bother me one bit. So if you are looking at a semi auto just get a normal right handed gun imo.

That's my opinion. Cheers.


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Also be wary about trying to shoot from the other side. Even if you get comfortable with it, you will never be able to switch which eye is dominant, and without that you just can't see straight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which is your dominant eye ?

I shoot lefty, with right handed guns, but do everything but scratch my right elbow and left butt cheek right handed, but i am also left eye dominant.


----------



## NebCoyote (Jan 31, 2013)

I am left eye dominant, very quickly in my youth I figured out that I was left eye dominant, ive shot many years of trap left hand thousands of rounds a season, there is no going back now.

I will be buying a bolt action rifle, not semi auto.

Thanks for all the responses so far, would love to hear more


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know a fella who shoots lefty with a bolt righty. He does fine with his 300 short mag


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I am extremely left eye dominant, but right handed. I trained myself to shoot left handed. I've been shooting with my left for about 20 years. I can shoot a right or left bolt gun left handed but I prefer the left hand models.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

My niece is left eye dominant and I have her shooting a right gun left handed. Just buy the gun that feels good to you and don't worry about how fast you can cycle the bolt. Make the first shot count


----------



## BobcatHunt (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm exactly like you I shoot left handed but write right handed and I prefer the right handed bolt action rifle it's much more comfortable for me it takes a little getting use to as I still am but just take your time no rush on shooting but I recommend go practice shooting it a few times before you go hunting with it though just my recommendations


----------

